# Tuttles Krusty Pelican 3rd Annual Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Its time for the 3rd Annual Tuttles Krusty Pelican Offshore Tournament held in Sargent Texas June 22-23,2007. We have made a few changes for this year and paying a few more places. We feel this year will be the best one yet. Last year we paid out nearly 20K in cash to the winners. This year we have picked up some great sponsors and have more in the works. Special thanks to Don Savage of Savage Custom Offshore Rods, Big Mikes Lures, Ken Hengst (Runway on this board), Snapper Slapper Lures(Woody),Millennium Marine Products, and Hiltons Realtime Navigator/Atlas for their donations to the tournament. These are all 2cool members. Don Davis Dealerships has again sponsored and extra $500 to be added to the Lady Angler Pot. Busha Boat Works and Suzuki Marine have again offered $1000 contingecy for the winner of the heaviest kingfish catagory that is powered by a Suzuki Outboard.

Here are the catagories:

Kingfish - Ling - Dolphin - Entry fee $200 early - $225 late

Pays 1st and 2nd place each catagory

Kingfish Calcutta - Pays 1st and 2nd place this year.

$5000.00 for the heaviest Wahoo over 70 lbs - $5000.00 for the heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs - $10000.00 total

Side Pots - Heaviest Red Snapper - Pays 1st and 2nd place this year
Heaviest Non-Catagory - Pays 1st place
Lady Angler - Pays 1st and 2nd place this year

NO CHECK-OUT THIS YEAR

CALCUTTA INSURANCE ADDED THIS YEAR

Any questions or if you want to become a sponsor , please P.M me. I will be adding more info and sponsors as i get them.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Sounds good Mark.

We hope to fish the tuttles tournament this year.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Mark,

I have heard that all of the FLW's are going to be in June this year. And there is one SKA so far in June. I know that a lot of the teams that fish your tournament also fish SKA or FLW. Just wanted to give you a heads up.

David


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't believe there are any SKA or TKA events that weekend, I could be wrong, but the Houston Big Game tournament is that weekend.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

No I don't belive there is but I think there will be an FLW that weekend.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Flw ?*

I heard over the weekend that the FLW still has not decided on a schedule yet. I did hear that there was only one in Galveston this year and that the FLW tournaments were a month apart from each other. I tried to contact Chris Hoover @ FLW and he still hasnt retured my calls or emails. Got tired of waiting.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I understand that. I just thought I would give you a heads up. My wife is due with our first on the 12th of June. I hope that I can make the tournament.


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

I spoke with Chris on Thursday. He has sent the schedule up to the powers but has not received anything back from them. He did say the schedule he sent included the Gulf Coast Division. He could not provide the dates.

We look forward to fishing this tournament again this year.

Chad


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Mark you forgot mini-kegs for 3rd.
Looking forward to it again!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles*

Brian,

Great , I got a brand new bucket waiting on you !


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

sweet


----------



## 2KSOTY (Jun 6, 2005)

*You hope.*



whos your daddy said:


> Brian,
> 
> Great , I got a brand new bucket waiting on you !


I'm not too sure he'll be joining us with all the wedding planning going on.

Looking foward to it. Team Bad Habit


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't think we'll be fishing the tournament (unless you need crew!) but I'd be more than happy to help out with whatever you and Kelly need. Let me know...


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Help*

Don't worry I will be calling ya! :cheers:

Brian you must bring your fiance too!!!!

Kelly


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

My team will be there. Wouldn't miss this great event.
Jerry


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

Sixtoe said:


> sweet


you the dude in the pic *****'n in the bucket?

dayumm...that shafiea....


----------



## bluewateraggie01 (Feb 21, 2005)

Team Deja Blu to be attending. I think that there should be a lineup of boats to leave this year, last year it was crazy and dangerous. One boat at a time running to the cut.

Josh


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Checkout*

This year there will be no checkout. This will hopefully eliminate all the boats leaving at one time. Glad you are coming.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Yahoo!*

And that means that I don't have to be there when you guys are leaving...I get to enjoy myself Calcutta nite! YEAH!!:wink:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Dolphingirl said:


> And that means that I don't have to be there when you guys are leaving...I get to enjoy myself Calcutta nite! YEAH!!:wink:


and being a bad influence on Robs again?









You two can sing...I give yaul that....














I'm bringing my ear plugs.....









If we are not out of the Country...we will be there to Help...

chief


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Uh_oh!*

Hey you already promised that you would be there. No backing out.sad3sm

Robs and I enjoyed ourselves and will definietly do so again this year!:cheers:

Kelly:tongue:


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> You two can sing...I give yaul that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better bring ear plugs for everyone because I plan to be there too and you ain't heard sangin' til you've heard me! sad3sm Have you ever heard of somebody that can't even carry the tune to "Happy Birthday"? It's painful to hear, trust me!  LOL

Keith used to think I could sing and encouraged me to join our church choir. Then one night he talked me into singing karaoke at some dive in New Braunfels a few years ago. He said he wanted to crawl out of there after the first 5 seconds. He doesn't ask me to sing anymore.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Krusty #3*

My team is planning on being there.
Terry


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Holy Cow!*

KMaryP---maybe it is that Vodka that makes you sing crazy! You have to stick with the Ultra. Robs was shaking a leg, that woman can sing! 
I can't wait, we are gonna have fun and now I am really glad that there is no check out since your gonna be there! HA!:rotfl:

Where is the Lioness? She needs to be here.....


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Lioness is Hunting all Day...the Bucks are coming to horns..Big Time!!


----------



## formula23 (Aug 18, 2006)

Mossy Oak, is that avatar actually your boat? I need a wrap done on mine bad. Where do I go and how much do I need to expect to pay. Located in Austin


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

Is there a web site for the tournament?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Capt Chad

No website for the tournament. I will have tournament brochures ready in a couple of weeks for whomever needs one mailed to them.

Mark


----------



## brianw5121 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Tuttles*

My team will be there on a new boat. I am looking for revenge since the winning king was caught 10ft from my boat last year.

Brian


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Tuttles 2006*

Here are a few pics of the tourney last year. Some big fish and some good times...Can't wait until summer!

Kelly


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We are going to try and make it. Does no check out mean you could leave from Gorda also? Just wondering...


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*more*

here are a few more!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You may leave from Matagorda , but you must arrive by water and weigh in at Tuttles in Sargent. I am working on some other details involving the no checkout this year. I will post them up soon.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Kewl... Thanks!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

*Savage Rods*

It is our pleasure to help sponser this tourney. Thanks for allowing us to be part of this. It sounds pretty exciting and reading the posts, looks like a kick butt good time too. Maybe I can get on one of these boats and potlick someones beer. lol Seriously, Mark, thanks again for the opportunity and it looks like it'll be a great time for all.

Don


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

*sounds good*

Looking forward to it, as we have had a blast the first two years...

Brian, you know you'll have to fish with us again this year at this one, and maybe Rob will go overboard again gaffing a big one...LMAO...that was priceless. One these days I'm going to download the video footage to my computer so that I can post a video clip of that episode!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles Offshore*

Getting closer , mark your calenders.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Ready and Waiting............


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

Did you get a web site or can you post some details?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Judaville (Feb 9, 2005)

Brian, as long as I can steer you clear of Soty and his "Bad Habit" buddies. There's no telling what will be in Soty's sippy cup.


----------



## captainnordloh (Aug 30, 2006)

Don Savage said:


> It is our pleasure to help sponser this tourney. Thanks for allowing us to be part of this. It sounds pretty exciting and reading the posts, looks like a kick butt good time too. Maybe I can get on one of these boats and potlick someones beer. lol Seriously, Mark, thanks again for the opportunity and it looks like it'll be a great time for all.
> 
> Don


Thanks for the sponsorship, Don. You da man!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament*

Capt Chad,

I dont have a website set up. I can anwswer and specific questions you have. Most of the tournament details are mentioned on the first page of this thread but if you have any other questions , feel free to p.m me and I will answer them.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Cap't. I am looking forward to it. Looking forward to spending some time meeting you too.

Don


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

PM sent thanks.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles Offshore Tournament*

Website is now up and running www.tuttlesoffshoretournament.com. More details to come soon.


----------



## 2KSOTY (Jun 6, 2005)

*T-shirts*

Mark,

Any t-shirts for pre-sale. I think I saw some available for an inshore tournamnet at Tuttles. Thanks for the work you are putting into this event.

Team Bad Habit


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Shirts*

We are getting a logo for the shirts for the offshore tournament also. We should have them in a few weeks or so.

Thanks


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Mark, got your PM, will get on it.
What does an out of stater need to do to bring a boat to Texas for tournaments?
BigMike


----------



## KGROBA (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't know what 2KSOTY is talking about, I guess he is wanting a T-shirt because he has to may responsibilities this year to fish.


----------



## 2KSOTY (Jun 6, 2005)

*Whatever...*



KGROBA said:


> I don't know what 2KSOTY is talking about, I guess he is wanting a T-shirt because he has to may responsibilities this year to fish.


That's very funny Captain Kgroba. I guess you've been too busy playing wedding planner and decorating your house to notice how much fishing I've been doing. I'm pretty sure I've been sending you the trophy pics. Anyway, are you planning Sixtoe's wedding? If yes, please remember the tournament is the June 22-23, 2007 weekend. I tied a dozen leaders for the team last night. Don't talk to me about fishing.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Bigmike,

P.M SENT


Thanks,

MARK


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Clam down guy's we are all fishing and no weddings till the fishing is done. But there is the Port A bachelor party that will have to be squeezed in!! Sharky's bound 2KOSTY's going down!!! Can't wait for Tuttles!!!!!!!!


2KSOTY said:


> That's very funny Captain Kgroba. I guess you've been too busy playing wedding planner and decorating your house to notice how much fishing I've been doing. I'm pretty sure I've been sending you the trophy pics. Anyway, are you planning Sixtoe's wedding? If yes, please remember the tournament is the June 22-23, 2007 weekend. I tied a dozen leaders for the team last night. Don't talk to me about fishing.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Hey Mark, any entry forms yet? I need a couple when you get time.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Chuck, I haven't heard from Mark this morning(he must be working  ) but I know that they are at the printing company being set-up so it won't be long. We will let you know asap! 


Kelly


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles*

I will have them today. More news on the tournament coming this afternoon. Keep checking back!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks to the both of you......


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

This looks like an Awesome event!! Is there a web page for the Tournament that has more details and pretty photo's and stuff?


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

www.tuttlesoffshoretournament.com

Hope this helps!:smile:

Chuck can't wait to see you guys there!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tuttles Krusty Pelican 3rd Annual Offshore Tournament will now be a qualifying tournament for the TKA I am glad to have them there and look forward to meeting the new teams.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Should make it interesting............We are looking forward to it.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

can we leave from freeport ?


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Big thanks to Mark and Kelly for there support in TKA. They are doing a great job on this tournament. 

TKA members we need to help out by getting a few door prizes and a little sponsor money. So lets show our thanks for this tournament. Remember this tournament gives you one more chance to make the Texas championship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bobby


----------



## seaplay (Nov 1, 2005)

*Departure Port's ?*

Are there any inboard's fishing this tournament and where will they depart? Freeport?P.O.C.?Matagorda? Looking for info on running a 36' sportfish out of the Colorado River. Thanks.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament*

Boats can depart out of any port as long as they weigh in by water at Tuttles Krusty Pelican in Sargent. You cannot touch land after you leave for fishing that day until after your fish are weighed in. Each team MUST have a member of thier team at the Captains meeting/Calcutta on Friday night also. I would like to also thank Woody from Snapper Slapper Lures for sending me a box full of Snapper Slappers and Cedar Plugs to be given out at the tournment. Also , I would like to thank Idletime from Ripcharts.com for donating 2 one year subscriptions to his service to be given away to tournament participants. More to come....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles Lodging*

Here are a couple of places to rent for the tournament:

1-713-232-0062 Sleeps up to 10 people

979-244-2155 Ask for Gary


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

Mark Where is the CONTENDER ? Ready to go to GA to pick it up


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures*

The tournament brochures are ready. Please p.m me if you need one sent to you. Also , send me your mailing address when you do.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

PM sent........


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New Tournament Sponsor*

I am excited to announce that Logix Communications will be donating $1500 to add to a fish catagory in the Tuttles Tournament that will be held June 22-23 , 2007. I will announce the catagory soon. I have tournament brochures ready to be sent out. For those who recently e-mailed me , I will have the brochure out to you today.

Thanks also to Jumbie Tackle Works (Fishedz) who donated some very nice lures and rod and reel covers to be given away to the winners at the tournament.

Thanks Dennis !


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Hopefully not to the snapper category... I have a good idea of "whos" got that one locked up. :wink: LOL 

Just Kiddin... That is Awesome, and we'll definately be there!


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

Anyone have an address (or GPS #) for Tuttles Krusty Pelican? I haven't been there before and need to figure out how to get there.

Also, what's the inlet like going in/out there? Is it marked?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles Krusty Pelican*

Tuttles is located on FM 457 at the draw bridge right on the ICW in Sargent.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Kevin, Tuttles is just on the other side of the locks on the ditch, If you are heading down by boat from Freeport, after the last lock, look to the right, cant miss it.


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

I will be donating (4) $50.00 gift cards from Dos Hermanos


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

King Bling said:


> Anyone have an address (or GPS #) for Tuttles Krusty Pelican? I haven't been there before and need to figure out how to get there.
> 
> Also, what's the inlet like going in/out there? Is it marked?


Kevin: 28° 46' 17.58" and 95° 36' 55.34" should get you close.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We were down there Saturday for lunch (cruised down from Freeport) and at low tide that cut looked really intimidating to say the least. I've been out through it various times but couldn't bring myself to attempt it at low tide. Everywhere we looked were birds walking around where water should have been (spooky). I'm sure Mark could lead us out okay since he knows it as good as anyone...and it may be a good idea for everyone to follow him on race day.


----------



## srudis (Jul 17, 2005)

Does anyone have the phone # for the Marina?


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, everyone for the info.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Now thats funny: I'll take care of you down there Kevin thats my stompin grounds.


hawgs said:


> Kevin: 28° 46' 17.58" and 95° 36' 55.34" should get you close.


Way to go Brian; I will definately be out to win those! Fajitas and Margaritas from Dos Hermmanos can't be beat!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Mark,

got a rough boat count yet ???????


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

:redface:

That is funny. I just looked at those coordinates. I better bring boogie boards for my crew.



Sixtoe said:


> Now thats funny: I'll take care of you down there Kevin thats my stompin grounds.
> Way to go Brian; I will definately be out to win those! Fajitas and Margaritas from Dos Hermmanos can't be beat!


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

King Bling said:


> :redface:
> 
> That is funny. I just looked at those coordinates. I better bring boogie boards for my crew.


What's so funny about those numbers? According to Google Earth that's right on the ICW at the FM457 draw bridge as described above.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Marina - LOL*

Tuttles is a restraunt. but it's right on the water.
They've done it before there. No issue.

Great shrimp baskets. Seriously.



srudis said:


> Does anyone have the phone # for the Marina?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles*

Right now the number of teams pre-registered are in the teens I think. I havent counted in the past few days , but we got some more in this weekend that I havent opened up yet.


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

hawgs said:


> What's so funny about those numbers? According to Google Earth that's right on the ICW at the FM457 draw bridge as described above.


No problem, Hawgs. When I looked at those coordinates on my chartplotter, it shows to be on the gulf side of the beach in about 4' of water.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuttles Offshore Tournament*

Tournament is 4 days away. Forecast is looking good. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I am ready for the cold beer and big cigars at Tuttles Friday night!! I can't fish, but I will be after one of the boats in the Calcutta. Yeeeeehaaaaaa!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mark, Katie and Lori are 15 and 13 now. Can they win lady angler awards? 
Pat


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Runway said:


> I am ready for the cold beer and big cigars at Tuttles Friday night!! I can't fish, but I will be after one of the boats in the Calcutta. Yeeeeehaaaaaa!


Ken you are way too funny! Make sure you come by and visit sometimes either before or after the calcutta! Thanks again for all your help in the tourney`

Pat, your girls can be entered in the lady's division....There is no age limit! It will be good to see you again!

For all you guys gettin to Sargent early I am going to try and be setup for the registration around 4:00 if anyone wants to register early! If any one has any concerns you can call me or Mark anytime!
Thanks again to everyone and can't wait to see you all again!

Kelly Holland
979-637-0915


----------

